# Pedal de guitarra Zoom 505 II



## David290670 (Feb 12, 2008)

Me hace mucha falta toda la información relacionada con un pedal de guitarra modelo zoom 505 II,sobre todo el diagrama electrónico para poder repararlo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 12, 2008)

La verdad amigo, busque sin piedad y aun no t encuantro nada, pero q desperfecto tienes?, a lo mejor t puedo ayudar


----------



## David290670 (Feb 21, 2008)

Realmente para decifrar el desperfecto necesito hacerle un seguimiento al esquema electronico ,porque realmente no se lo que tiene ,este equipo aunque es de audio tiene una electronica supercomplicada


----------

